

Programming in promises requires thinking about type signatures - jasondenizac
http://blog.denizac.org/2013/04/thinking-in-promises.html

======
amatsukawa
I'm not sure I agree with the sentiment that people who code in dynamic
languages don't think about signatures and types. If anything, people who
write in dynamic languages think about them more because they are not explicit
in the language (or at least they should).

Dynamic properties of languages should only be used from the perspective of
saving time - it's less work to make changes to code because you don't need to
conform to a type system. I feel like more often than not it's used as an
excuse to write sloppy code. You simply cannot write good code without keeping
your types and function signatures correctly.

